# Does taking progesterone pessaries delay your period?



## urbangirl

Hi all, I've started taking progesterone after ovulation whatever I'm doing, iui, natural etc (no ivf yet) just because it's meant to give you a slight advantage (5%), that's what I read in my researching, anyway.  But my cycles seem to be longer, which makes the 2 week wait a 3 week wait which just means more anxiety for longer. I'm on day 30 now, (after a day 10 iui with hsg injection to force ovulation) with a negative pregnancy result (the stick).  Is a delayed AF a known effect of progesterone?  If it is I want to discontinue because my short cycles mean I get 13 tries a year rather than 12, I really don't want to lose that extra cycle.
I just don't know if it's the prog. or not, because I did have one cycle without prog. where I didn't get a positive pregancy result until day 35, and even then the line looked like someone had rubbed it out. (it turned out to be a bfp, but I miscarried a few weeks later).  I guess what I'm trying to ask is, if you don't have your AF by day 30/ 31 /32 but the test says bfn, is it likely to be the progesterone making your AF late rather than a slower-than-average developing embryo that is likely to fail?


----------



## hoping :)

urbangirl... Id ask ur GP or the pharmasist thread on here hun.
Progesterone is suppost to delay AF for aslong as ur taking it-but I have only used it for ICSI, and I have to use it over 15days... then test. 

 x x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Urban I would echo what Hoping said, for me when I took it following tx my AF showed up bang on date Grrrrr so much for delaying my period but I would guess everyone is different. x


----------



## urbangirl

Hoping, thanks,I guess that means you stop taking it after a negative after the 15 days. I didn't know that. 'll ask my GP and try the pharmacist here as well, I didn't think of that. I don't normally ask my GP about fertility stuff because he's been clear his knowledge is very limited... Still no AF and another negative test today so this cycle is definitely a fail.  
Hello Fraggles, I guess it means I'll be back on the list of ladies going to CR


----------



## babs34

Hi urban girl
I am trying to conceive naturally at the moment and used progesterone pesseries after the day of ovulation as the doctor said I might have luteal phase deficiency. He said he thought I didn't have enough progesterone in the 2nd phase of my cycle to keep a baby. But taking it DID delay my period and 6 days after my period was due (I am normally a 27/28 day cycle) I did a pregnancy test - I obviously had my hopes up but it was negative. As soon as I stopped the pesseries - two days later my period started. I think if I use them again next month I will do a pregnancy test the day my period is due and then stop taking them as - like you said it's another week of think I'm pregnant (and be disapointed) and I would just rather get my period and know when it's finished there is another chance to try and conceive again!
Good luck with everything!
Babs34


----------



## urbangirl

Yes, I really think that's what happens now because my period did finally come, on day 32, and all the sticks were negative up till then (I use them obsessively, sometimes 2  day!) so if I take it in the future I'll just take it like you say, for 15days then stop if there's no positive result.  Good luck to you too for your next cycle.


----------

